# Swift Escape 664



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
We placed oreder for the Escape 664 at NEC. Told would be April delivery and dealer says will be with them soon. Seems such a great van can not wait for it to come and just wondered if anyone else has one on order and if any news. Thanks.
Jean and Robert


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Jeanne, i have a swift on order, promised for the 1st April,now the 1st may


----------

